# How old is your filter?



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

A recent thread was asking about what our favorite canister filter was. When I replied, I mentioned that my canister filter was 15 years old and still chugging. So was curious how long other's filters have lasted? To start it off, I have an Eheim 2213 that I bought in 1991. Still running.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I voted 0-5 as I've just replaced my filter with a new Ehiem.

The one I have replaced is a Fluval 203 that would have gone in the 16+ group, but I'm only allowed to vote once! I've only replaced it as I want more media and flow rate. It's now sitting, waiting for a use where I don't need a lot of flow!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I voted 11 - 15, because I couldn't remember for sure, but I _think_ I have some HOB's that are over 15. If you do regular maintenance on them, they will go a long time. I think the most I've had to do on an older one is replace the impeller, and it was good to go again.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

A New Rena XP3, shy of 200 hours as of now on the motor... So i fall WAY within the 0-5 years


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Fluval 304-just over 1 year (hate this filter, but it just won't seem to die completely...just enough to irritate me and not enough to warrant me to dispose of it!!!)

Eheim 2215 and 2213-approximately 3 years

Whisper 2 (20) HOB-4 years when purchased, put in attic for 10 years, back 
on for 4 or 5 years...makin some _funky_ noises lately though

Deco Art Nano-not quite 1 year


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

The Aquaclears should, by design, run forever, or at least until the magnet-driven impeller goes south.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a Fluval 204 that been going for 8 years and an Aquaclear 201 powerhead that is 10 plus years old now.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

My 2213 is much older than my marriage which makes it around 20 years.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I said 6-10 as a guess since I got mine used.....

Its a fluval 303


----------



## Linda (Mar 3, 2006)

my eheim 2213 is also 20+ years old but it just died. needs a new impellor. over 20 years ago it was sold with a 90gal saltwater setup. 3 years ago i inherited all this equipment and tank but set it up as an mbuna tank. now i have a rena filstar xp3 on the tank. i was really impressed when i set this tank up and everything was good, tank held water and the filter worked with a new impellor but now needs another one. i thought the eheim was awesome! once i get a new impellor it will go on another tank.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a 2215 eheim that i bought use and i had it for 8 year. Work as good as my new one.


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

Got an old Fluval canister thats been running continuosly for about 15 years. Not sure which model at the moment.


----------



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

2 x 2128... Been running 2 years now on 150G tank, no problem so far. But I saw a monster of a Fluval the other day at the LFS..
Hmmm, gasing, LOL


----------

